# Maya's Puppies



## SpringerHusky

Some may have heard an accident occurred and have been chatting on the breeding forum, well anyway at 10am Saturday morning Maya went into labor and at 11:50pm she gave birth to her first puppy. The next day after going to bed at about 3 am with six puppies, I awoke to find she had delivered more while I was a asleep and totaled the number to 10 :scared:.

She's been a Fantastic mum and looks after all of them, all 10 puppies are fat, happy and healthy oh and noisy too :thumbup:

So anyway here's the photo's























































There is Six girls and Four Boys with Three black and whites and Seven liver and whites. 

Edit; Ignore the timer on the camera, I'm not sure on the settings of it to change it


----------



## SpringerHusky

My questions is are they Sprutes, Sprimalutes or Alaskan springers :shocked::lol:


----------



## scosha37

Love the colour od them......nice and shinny too...:w00t:

Whos the Daddy...:001_tongue:


----------



## Guest

Glad everything went well and Mum and pups are fit and healthy 

It looks odd seeing her as their mum hehe but im sure she couldnt care less if they look more like their dad! They look big and healthy, cant imagine what they will look like when fully grown never seen such a mix!

Are they going to the shelter when they are ready then or have you found homes for them? xx


----------



## SpringerHusky

Here's the Father:






























They will be staying with me till about 6 months till I can find them new homes, any that don't I will have to give to a rescue (i'm actually hoping they go before then) :sad:

I'm not allowed to keep one but i'm getting attached to one already :closedeyes:


----------



## Natik

im happy the birth went fine and all the pups and the mum are healthy 

pls keep us updated with pics :thumbup:


----------



## SpringerHusky

Natik said:


> im happy the birth went fine and all the pups and the mum are healthy
> 
> pls keep us updated with pics :thumbup:


I will do though I go away for 2 1/2 weeks around xmas but when I come back i'll post updated pics


----------



## scosha37

Omg :yikes:....6 months........ I salute you Petal.....:thumbup:


----------



## squashynose

I'm glad all are healthy and happy... And you're all gonna hate me for saying this... But this is another 10 dogs into a world already *full* of unwanted dogs, crammed into shelters, being put to sleep. Accidents shouldn't be allowed to happen.


----------



## SpringerHusky

squashynose said:


> I'm glad all are healthy and happy... And you're all gonna hate me for saying this... But this is another 10 dogs into a world already *full* of unwanted dogs, crammed into shelters, being put to sleep. Accidents shouldn't be allowed to happen.


Well when you leave two idiots in charge with instructions don't let them together and your vet is not much help either, there's not much you can do. rrr:


----------



## SpringerHusky

scosha37 said:


> Omg :yikes:....6 months........ I salute you Petal.....:thumbup:


Belive you and me, if I had any choice i'd keep 'em longer but my mum said 6 months. rrr:


----------



## squashynose

I wouldn't fancy having ten 6 month old pups in my house, let alone springer/malamute mixes... How come you didn't spay her?


----------



## SpringerHusky

squashynose said:


> I wouldn't fancy having ten 6 month old pups in my house, let alone springer/malamute mixes... How come you didn't spay her?


I thought she was spayed when I got, I had been led to believe she was till she came into season 

also by then there won't be ten I have 2 homes secured already and 4 interested and that's without advertising but I'm a mad person living in a mad house so puppies are no worries for me.


----------



## Natik

i hope u will be able to find good homes for the pups so they can preferbly be gone when they are 8 weeks old.
As i dont believ u will manage to socialise 10 pups the way they should be, so they dont become problem dogs in future.

I hope everything goes well as they are just adorable


----------



## Dundee

> Belive you and me, if I had any choice i'd keep 'em longer but my mum said 6 months.


I'm sorry if this post is harsh, but this is utter madness. Springerhusky - you cannot keep 10 puppies for 6 months... these puppies need far more socialisation than you can give individually even if you worked on it 24 hours a day.

I thought you said that the rescue you got her from were going to find homes for these puppies?

I'm sorry, but this is sounding worse by the minute and the height of irresponsiblity. Not only did you leave your dogs in a position to mate (and a rescue dog at that), but you appear to have no idea what it takes to raise a litter. I'm pleased that all the puppies survived, but quite honestly, you took a huge risk going to bed and leaving her to give birth to 4 more puppies on her own. I have been worried about this situation from the start. You have been upbeat and defended yourself from the start, but now it the time to take some advice on board..... I don't know anyone who could raise 10 puppies to six months of age.... most will have problems with just two littermates. Please, please take some notice this is a disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## Dundee

> also by then there won't be ten I have 2 homes secured already and 4 interested and that's without advertising but I'm a mad person living in a mad house so puppies are no worries for me.


I thought you said the rescue were going to home them....???


----------



## squashynose

SpringerHusky said:


> I thought she was spayed when I got, I had been led to believe she was till she came into season
> 
> also by then there won't be ten I have 2 homes secured already and 4 interested and that's without advertising but I'm a mad person living in a mad house so puppies are no worries for me.


It's not just them beind mad, imagine all the POOP everywhere?? 
I'm surprised your Vet didn't suggest spaying her after the mating...
Oh well. Don't totally write off the idea of a rescue, they will make sure all the pups get vaccinated, neutered, and go to good homes, as they will do home checks before adoption.


----------



## squashynose

In fact, send some our way, we're full of JRT pups at the moment, we haven't had anything exciting like Malamutes in, in AGES!


----------



## SpringerHusky

Dundee said:


> I'm sorry if this post is harsh, but this is utter madness. Springerhusky - you cannot keep 10 puppies for 6 months... these puppies need far more socialisation than you can give individually even if you worked on it 24 hours a day.
> 
> I thought you said that the rescue you got her from were going to find homes for these puppies?
> 
> I'm sorry, but this is sounding worse by the minute and the height of irresponsiblity. Not only did you leave your dogs in a position to mate (and a rescue dog at that), but you appear to have no idea what it takes to raise a litter. I'm pleased that all the puppies survived, but quite honestly, you took a huge risk going to bed and leaving her to give birth to 4 more puppies on her own. I have been worried about this situation from the start. You have been upbeat and defended yourself from the start, but now it the time to take some advice on board..... I don't know anyone who could raise 10 puppies to six months of age.... most will have problems with just two littermates. Please, please take some notice this is a disaster waiting to happen.


Ok ok right calm down please, yet again I'm going to defend myself.

I will NOT have 10 puppies by then, that much I do know but if I did then No I would not keep them past 6 months, I agree it would be too much for even me.

I'm taking the advice but i'm also giving answers to.

I did NOT go to bed, I should have said what happened, didn't know I needed to defend myself here. I fell asleep IN the whelping Box, I'm not one to stay up past 12 let alone till around 3 in the morning. Personally If had the choice I would have stayed awake all night with her.

Before you make smart comments about me being in the whelping box, I was there reassuring her and making sure to help in what way i could.

Thank you :arf:


----------



## SpringerHusky

Dundee said:


> I thought you said the rescue were going to home them....???


No, the rescue said they would help


----------



## squashynose

Dundee said:


> I'm sorry if this post is harsh, but this is utter madness. Springerhusky - you cannot keep 10 puppies for 6 months... these puppies need far more socialisation than you can give individually even if you worked on it 24 hours a day.
> 
> I thought you said that the rescue you got her from were going to find homes for these puppies?
> 
> I'm sorry, but this is sounding worse by the minute and the height of irresponsiblity. Not only did you leave your dogs in a position to mate (and a rescue dog at that), but you appear to have no idea what it takes to raise a litter. I'm pleased that all the puppies survived, but quite honestly, you took a huge risk going to bed and leaving her to give birth to 4 more puppies on her own. I have been worried about this situation from the start. You have been upbeat and defended yourself from the start, but now it the time to take some advice on board..... I don't know anyone who could raise 10 puppies to six months of age.... most will have problems with just two littermates. Please, please take some notice this is a disaster waiting to happen.


I'm glad someone else said that, I didn't wanna cause trouble.


----------



## SpringerHusky

squashynose said:


> It's not just them beind mad, imagine all the POOP everywhere??
> I'm surprised your Vet didn't suggest spaying her after the mating...
> Oh well. Don't totally write off the idea of a rescue, they will make sure all the pups get vaccinated, neutered, and go to good homes, as they will do home checks before adoption.


I'm used to poop I can say that much :lol:

Oh no, i'm not writing rescues off at all rather the opisite, i'm keeping my ears and eyes open on some so in case the situation does get to where not all of the pups will find homes.


----------



## squashynose

SpringerHusky said:


> I will NOT have 10 puppies by then, that much I do know but if I did then No I would not keep them past 6 months, I agree it would be too much for even me.


How do you know? I know, from experience, that a lot of people who decide they want a pup would not be able to handle one of these pups. Some aren't capable of handling *any* puppy. What are you going to do if the new owners decide they can't handle or don' want the pups? Will you take them back? Responsible breeders will take back any pup that the new owners cannot keep, can you offer this? I bet some of these dogs will end up going to these homes you say you have, and then rehomed, passed from pillar to post, or dumped in a rescue.


----------



## Natik

as far as i know this person isnt a breeder?


----------



## Dundee

> I'm glad someone else said that, I didn't wanna cause trouble.


Well I don't want to cause trouble either, but this situation has been totally irresponsible and suspicious from the start. A recipe for disaster.... the OP will not see sense, but considering the dogs supposedly got mated because family members wanted to take photographs of them mating... it says it all.

Springerhusky.... are the rescue aware of the puppies arrival... have you really been in contact with them? I cannot imagine any rescue just sitting back and letting you home them, quite honestly... it doesn't ring true... most certainly the rescues I've been involved with would never do allow that.


----------



## SpringerHusky

squashynose said:


> How do you know? I know, from experience, that a lot of people who decide they want a pup would not be able to handle one of these pups. Some aren't capable of handling *any* puppy. What are you going to do if the new owners decide they can't handle or don' want the pups? Will you take them back? Responsible breeders will take back any pup that the new owners cannot keep, can you offer this? I bet some of these dogs will end up going to these homes you say you have, and then rehomed, passed from pillar to post, or dumped in a rescue.


Sometimes I don't know why I come on forums 

I know basically everyone thinks I'm either a child or an idiot or both. :arf:

All these pups have contracts written up requiring all pups to be spayed or nueterd , all pups to be returned if they can no longer keep them at any age and Contact must be kept, if these are not done then i will take the pup back.

Let me give you some idea I know Allot about breeding, it runs in my family but I do not know much towards malamutes my family are gundog and herding dog breeders.


----------



## Dundee

> as far as i know this person isnt a breeder?


Natik... anyone who breeds a litter is a breeder ... even if it's an accidental one and a one off.... although from what I remember, then OP is wanting to stud the sire out too.


----------



## SpringerHusky

Dundee said:


> Springerhusky.... are the rescue aware of the puppies arrival... have you really been in contact with them? I cannot imagine any rescue just sitting back and letting you home them, quite honestly... it doesn't ring true... most certainly the rescues I've been involved with would never do allow that.


Yes, I have if you would like you can contact them rrr:


----------



## squashynose

Dundee said:


> Natik... anyone who breeds a litter is a breeder ... even if it's an accidental one and a one off.... although from what I remember, then OP is wanting to stud the sire out too.


Called a backyard breeder


----------



## Natik

Dundee said:


> Natik... anyone who breeds a litter is a breeder ... even if it's an accidental one and a one off.... although from what I remember, then OP is wanting to stud the sire out too.


but he didnt breed the litter 

but i agree completly with the socialising bit and the rescue bit !
I just hope the best for the pups...they are here now so i hope they will not end up in bad hands in future!


----------



## squashynose

SpringerHusky said:


> All these pups have contracts written up requiring all pups to be spayed or nueterd , all pups to be returned if they can no longer keep them at any age and Contact must be kept, if these are not done then i will take the pup back.


You expect people to do it to these pups, yet didn't with your own dogs? Totally irresponsible if you ask me.


----------



## Dundee

> Let me give you some idea I know Allot about breeding,


I'm sorry springerhusky... the things you say in posts demonstrate otherwise. I do not say these things lightly... I have no desire to upset you or anyone else.... but I cannot sit by while this disaster unfolds and say nothing.

In previous posts you said that you had informed the rescue and they said they would rehome the puppies.... now you are saying that you are doing it yourself... you'll keep an eye on some rescues ?!?!?! ... you're finding homes for them yourself..... you're keeping them till they're 6 months?!?!? If I hadn't seen the photos, I'd think this is a wind up...

As squashynose says, these pups appear to have a high chance of ending up in rescue themselves. Do them a favour (if only for the sake of your girl) and ask the rescue to find homes for them (as you said they were going to do).


----------



## squashynose

And I'm sorry if I offend anyone, but I see unwanted dogs come in everyday, and have seen many *die* in the rescue, so I feel strongly about it.


----------



## SpringerHusky

Natik said:


> but he didnt breed the litter
> 
> but i agree completly with the socialising bit and the rescue bit !
> I just hope the best for the pups...they are here now so i hope they will not end up in bad hands in future!


My point exactly, although i am female 

I'm with a dog pack everyday (friends-we meet up daily) so socializing wouldn't be too much of a problem but with 10 puppies, that would be crazy


----------



## Dundee

> I'm with a dog pack everyday (friends-we meet up daily) so socializing wouldn't be too much of a problem but with 10 puppies, that would be crazy


Springerhusky... you appear to have no idea what socialising puppies entails... please get the rescue to find homes for them... they should go to their new homes at around 8 weeks....if the rescue you got her from will not help, then I suggest you contact another..... there are plenty that would be keen to help if you knew the situation these pups were in.


----------



## Dundee

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Natik
> but he didnt breed the litter
> 
> but i agree completly with the socialising bit and the rescue bit !
> I just hope the best for the pups...they are here now so i hope they will not end up in bad hands in future!
> 
> My point exactly, although i am female
> 
> I'm with a dog pack everyday (friends-we meet up daily) so socializing wouldn't be too much of a problem but with 10 puppies, that would be crazy


You owned the bitch when she was mated.... you owned her when she had the pups... so you ARE the breeder....


----------



## Natik

Dundee said:


> You owned the bitch when she was mated.... you owned her when she had the pups... so you ARE the breeder....


ur right ...but i see it a bit different.
For me a breeder is someone who plans a litter and not who had an accidental litter. 
I guess we just have a different point of view on this :thumbsup:


----------



## Dundee

> ur right ...but i see it a bit different.
> For me a breeder is someone who plans a litter and not who had an accidental litter.
> I guess we just have a different point of view on this


But the responsiblities that go with being a breeder remain regardless of how the litter was conceived and they remain the responsiblity of the breeder/owner whatever. In this case it is obvious that springerhusky doesn't know what she is doing - however well meaning she may be. And the rescue should (and if anything like the rescues I'm involved with) would want (actually insist) on rehoming these pups.


----------



## SpringerHusky

Ok enough is enough, i did not make this post for the pair of you to go at me. I just wished to show photo's of the pups but apparently I can't do that.

Barney is NOT a rescue dog, I keep in contact with his previous owners, We intended to stud him out, He has papers and health checks except eye tests (but those are being done). 

Maya is a rescue dog, I thought she was spayed, I had a letter recently from the rescue as someone had told them maya was pregant, I had phoned them up and explained things, they said to make sure she's spayed after this-advertise in vets and anywhere I can and If I need help just ask.

The rescue is actually not a rescue but rather boarding kennels that take in strays, if you wish to tell them that maya has puppies, go ahead they already know! it's ST Giles Kennels 

I had NO intention of breeding from Maya what so ever, I did not know about about an injection till here as my vet told me nothing and my new vet told me it was healthier for her to birth the puppies than abort them.

Maya was originally named Ice and was marked as a husky mix which when I got her she looked like because she was thin.

I have friends who I know well interested and even family, there are two people who I know are defiantly having puppies and both have raised husky type dogs.

I'm sorry this happened but the mistake has been done, I kept them separate with my male in a crate for 3 1/2 weeks but I had to go to college and leave what I thought was two responsible adults with the instructions,"DON"T let them together". They did just the opposite and Filmed it.

I have been looking at rescues mainly that foster dogs out rather than put into kennels.

My Uncle has given me his contract to use for the puppies and he is a top breeder of Flat coats so this will help me allot.

Maya WILL be spayed after this, No more puppies from her ever again.


Anything I missed out? :


----------



## tashi

I know feelings run high on cases like this but as OP said she put up the photos of the pups for us to have a look at, it appears this has been an accident from start to finish, the rescue kennels for not ensuring that Maya had been spayed, the OP was trying to do the right thing and keep them separate only for others to go ahead and make a video , but that was not the OPs fault, the vet was informed and gave what WE deem to be the wrong advice, which is very unfortunate for the OP, I have to admit I wouldnt have gone to bed and left her whelping, but have we asked whether the vet had thought how many pups there were, please let us not keep having a dig but let us see if we can help out in a constructive way, the pups are here now so let us move on and see if we cannot help to find these puppies homes, we cannot turn back the clocks and put them back where they came from and we all know that rescues are full, but we have two cases on here where rescue have been rehomed from kennels that have left a lot to be desired - Come on folks this forum has some good people on it and we can help this poster with some positive thoughts


----------



## happysaz133

Accidents happen, and I don't feel you are to blame. Of course no one likes to see more puppies in this world, but I do know accidents happen from another person rehoming a dog, only to find out she was pregnant after being told she had been spayed. Not exactly the same, but similar. Fact is, whats happened has happened now, and these puppies are here. Some of you may not like that, even I don't like it (being PRO-rescue and anti-breeding), but its done and the only thing to be done now is wish the best in finding them homes.

I'm glad you seem to be being mature and doing the best you can for these dogs, I I really hope you can find fabulous homes for them well before they reach 6 months.

I wish you the best of luck, and hope you will share photos of them as they grow. I'm looking forward to seeing how this unusual cross turns out!


----------



## SpringerHusky

tashi said:


> I know feelings run high on cases like this but as OP said she put up the photos of the pups for us to have a look at, it appears this has been an accident from start to finish, the rescue kennels for not ensuring that Maya had been spayed, the OP was trying to do the right thing and keep them separate only for others to go ahead and make a video , but that was not the OPs fault, the vet was informed and gave what WE deem to be the wrong advice, which is very unfortunate for the OP, I have to admit I wouldnt have gone to bed and left her whelping, but have we asked whether the vet had thought how many pups there were, please let us not keep having a dig but let us see if we can help out in a constructive way, the pups are here now so let us move on and see if we cannot help to find these puppies homes, we cannot turn back the clocks and put them back where they came from and we all know that rescues are full, but we have two cases on here where rescue have been rehomed from kennels that have left a lot to be desired - Come on folks this forum has some good people on it and we can help this poster with some positive thoughts


Thankyou :thumbup:

Oh I knew I forgot something in my long post 

I fell asleep in the whelping box :lol::arf:


----------



## SpringerHusky

happysaz133 said:


> Accidents happen, and I don't feel you are to blame. Of course no one likes to see more puppies in this world, but I do know accidents happen from another person rehoming a dog, only to find out she was pregnant after being told she had been spayed. Not exactly the same, but similar. Fact is, whats happened has happened now, and these puppies are here. Some of you may not like that, even I don't like it (being PRO-rescue and anti-breeding), but its done and the only thing to be done now is wish the best in finding them homes.
> 
> I'm glad you seem to be being mature and doing the best you can for these dogs, I I really hope you can find fabulous homes for them well before they reach 6 months.
> 
> I wish you the best of luck, and hope you will share photos of them as they grow. I'm looking forward to seeing how this unusual cross turns out!


Thank you also :thumbup1:

I will do, they have allot of attention right now and everyone I know are all waiting till they can come see them and aren't happy with just photos 

What's funny so far, a few puppies are very chunky and many have the different ears most seem to have malamute ears but one pup I noticed has a face almost exact to barney but the ears of a malamute. :shocked: I myself can't wait to see how these turn out.


----------



## clueless

SpringerHusky said:


> Sometimes I don't know why I come on forums
> 
> I know basically everyone thinks I'm either a child or an idiot or both. :arf:
> 
> All these pups have contracts written up requiring all pups to be spayed or nueterd , all pups to be returned if they can no longer keep them at any age and Contact must be kept, if these are not done then i will take the pup back.
> 
> Let me give you some idea I know Allot about breeding, it runs in my family but I do not know much towards malamutes my family are gundog and herding dog breeders.


If you know a lot about breeding, IMO it is not Ethical or Responsible Breeding you know about!!! Why was this bitch not injected or spayed and pups aborted when you did have prove of mating


----------



## SpringerHusky

clueless said:


> If you know a lot about breeding, IMO it is not Ethical or Responsible Breeding you know about!!! Why was this bitch not injected or spayed and pups aborted when you did have prove of mating


I never said I knew everything just allot and this was one of those things, also please read past posts, I want people off my back now.


----------



## chiangel

Mistakes happen, it's not people like you that get dogs ending up in rescue, it's byb's and puppy farmers, this litter wasn't planned, but they are here now and they are in good hnads, they look gorgeous, good luck with finding homes for them. 

If you planned this mating i could understand the reasoning for having a go but you didn't.


----------



## colliemerles

the puppies look lovely and plump, mum is gorgeous and so is dad, good luck in finding them loving new homes, im sure you will keep us posted and lots of pics as they get older, good luck,..


----------



## BJEvans

we had 9 jack russell pups, plus mum n dad for 8 weeks ... it was hectic .
i wish you luck with these little ones , your going to need it ...


----------



## Guest

Hi SpringerHusky - the pups look gorgeous, the mum and dad are so I'm sure they'll grow up to be stunning little dogs!  

I personally think everyone is being a little harsh, hasn't anyone else ever made a mistake?  

as said by previous posts - it's awful when more puppies are brought into the world, unwanted, but things happen... the puppies are here now, and there's nothing to be done about that, except have the female spayed so it can't happen again. 

I hope the pups find loving forever homes! Good luck. 

Tracy.


----------



## Guest

Yep accidents do happen and if it wasnt for them I wouldnt have my own little puppy 

I hope you don't think I'm being judgemental or anything but could I just ask why you are planning on keeping 6 pups til they are 6 months old rather than finding them good homes asap so they can leave at the recommended 7-8 weeks? 

xx


----------



## wiccan

hi the pups look lovely !!! are they going to be for sale please pm me details my other halfs brother has had both springers and huskys and is very interested in these little pups !


----------



## ColeosMummy

what a lot of babies looking cute though x


----------



## Happy123

Please note that "Springerhusky", whose real name is Daisy, has been telling a different tale on another dog-related site called Dogster, where she has lied about the fact that her male was the sire and told everyone- repeatedly - that Maya was impregnated by some "other" springer when Diasy left her in boarding. Further, she lied about the fact that Barney was still intact, saying she had him neutered "months ago", so there was NO WAY he could be the sire.

She was rude and snappy with people who doubted her story, to make matters worse.

The link to two of the forum topics are below:

Dogster thread #1
Dogster thread #2

Daisy has been on dogster for years now and has been told multiple times to NOT BREED BARNEY. He has shown human AND dog aggression and bitten a human twice (probably more), once drawing blood when he bite a small child. It is not surprising he failed a temp test last year. Barney is not breed standard, Daisy said that he is often mistaken as a mix, and further, he has entropion, which is hereditary. Daisy has been told all of this yet insists on breeding him in the future.

The lack of accountability for her irresponsible actions is appalling to me - it is one thing to foul up and admit it but to foul up - BIG TIME - and then refuse to acknowledge she has anything to do with it just makes me think she has learned absolutely NOTHING from this experience. Further, blaming everyone BUT herself and then lying and casting even MORE blame on innocent people is just awful. She is 20 years old, but this is extremely immature behavior.

She has also said on dogster that Maya was a stray/the "rescue" was really just a boarding kennel that did nothing to inspect her as an adopter/etc., so I would wager that there is NOT an interested rescue at all, and that these puppies are soley dependent on Daisy and her family to find them homes. I hope to god they take that responsibility seriously.

Very, very sad stuff.

The folks at dogster apparently found this forum, and thank goodness, because they needed to know the truth about the situation and it was obvious Daisy had no intention of being honest.


----------



## Guest

lmao has she got some sort of compulsion to lie? I really dont see the point of coming on here and making up stories??

Very weird.


----------



## JustAnother Dogster

louise5031 said:


> lmao has she got some sort of compulsion to lie? I really dont see the point of coming on here and making up stories??
> 
> Very weird.


Some people get kennel/dog blinded and don't want to admit that their future stud isn't all he should be. On the other site, she claims he's been neutered but just has a saggy sack.

One question is will she be completely up front with potential puppy owners that Barney's disposition isn't correct? The bigger question is will this open her eyes that he really should be neutered because he isn't stud material.

ETA: And some people just like to go online and lie because it makes them feel better about themselves.


----------



## LittleMissSunshine

If I lived near Plymouth I'd love one of the pups!!! Ok, accidents happen but they are a damn beautiful accident!! Poppy was an accident too and she's bought me more joy than anything in the world
:thumbup1::thumbup1::thumbup1:


----------



## Dundee

As far as studding him in the future goes -there's none so blind as those who won't see. 

However, I would say a note of caution in the homing of these pups. Temperament is inherited and if the sire has, as has been said, bitten, then I would urge these pups to only be homed with dog owners who have experience dealing with temperament issues and have no children. As cute as they look, a puppy coming from breeding with suspect temperament is an accident waiting to happen in novice hands, and in novice hands within a family including children a potential disaster.


----------



## Guest

hannahbanana129 said:


> If I lived near Plymouth I'd love one of the pups!!! Ok, accidents happen but they are a damn beautiful accident!! Poppy was an accident too and she's bought me more joy than anything in the world
> :thumbup1::thumbup1::thumbup1:


nerner  I live in plymouth hehe maybe I'll see her walking them when they're old enough


----------



## Happy123

I agree with the new puppy owners being fully informed - the mother, Maya, has also apparently shown dog aggression (not just Malamutish behaviors), so the puppies are getting an off temperament from both lines.
:frown2:


----------



## SpringerHusky

Well as you know I did Lie and that I'm sorry, I'm under allot of stress and home and maybe I wanted to take things off my home life though that is no excuse.

Barney is not nueterd but will be and so will Maya.

I do not appreciate people saying that my dogs have temperament problems, this is a lie both dogs have fantastic temperaments with Maya exception to some dogs but this is more so lack of socializing than anything.

I will not be coming onto the fourms as I found me and forums just do not work anymore.

I may come back when my life is settled but somehow i'm not sure I will be welcome here :closedeyes:

so for now it's goodbye, I will still update maya's puppy page on dogster but that is it.

-Bye


----------



## Happy123

Stop lying to yourself, too.

You are the one who posted about Barney biting (wasn't your fault) and you posted about Maya "hating" other northern breeds and being very aggressive with them. Your words - not mine. 

You will not do anyone ANY favors if you try to sugar coat the temperaments of your dogs. You have done enough damage, now try to do things the right way. Make this a new start!


----------



## Guest

The pups are gorgeous but dont look like either breed and from what i've read i hope the pups go to better homes than u provide for your two!


----------



## SpringerHusky

Happy123 said:


> Stop lying to yourself, too.
> 
> You are the one who posted about Barney biting (wasn't your fault) and you posted about Maya "hating" other northern breeds and being very aggressive with them. Your words - not mine.
> 
> You will not do anyone ANY favors if you try to sugar coat the temperaments of your dogs. You have done enough damage, now try to do things the right way. Make this a new start!


Barney bit when he was a puppy and this was through fear and no means of escape. (He was scared of children, I had told both mother and child not to touch him I did not know he would bite but he was only 10 months old) This child while I had gone into shop had thrown her arms around him and squeezed/hugged him and had refused to let go and so forth barney was screaming and panicking (found this via a witness) and bite her shoulder. He did NOT draw blood.

The second "bite" was when a child came back and forth out of no where and hit him upon the forth time, he grabbed her sleeve and growled, again he was a year old.

I have since trained and socialized Barney to a full extent and can now have children play, touch and even jump on him with no problems.

Maya does not like northern breeds, yes I do not except that and come to the future will be working with her on it. That does NOT mean she has aggression issues as she is fine with all other dogs and even better with people.

I spend allot of time and effort training my dogs, I do not wish for someone who knows nothing except what I have posted on forums to judge me and to the point how do you know I was telling the truth then? I could be lying now for all you know.

I will send a message to a forum moderator for this to be locked as I do not wish to continue this discussion any longer.


----------

